

The day the Pintupi Nine entered the modern world - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30500591

======
trhway
>"... We could smell the faeces of other humans in the air" \- they were
probably a couple of kilometres away - "and we saw smoke in the distance.

one may wonder about human's abilities dampened by the civilization. When my
dog(boy) smelled a girl in heat from half a kilometer i was impressed. While
from his point of view i guess it was nothing special.

~~~
noonespecial
That's nothing compared to:

 _" One of the members of the search party, Joseph Tjapaltjarri, was sure he
recognised the footprints they were tracking - he remembered the shape of the
foot from his childhood and knew it belonged to his "skin-brother",
Warlimpirrnga."_

He remembered the shape of a _footprint_ from his childhood and knew it to be
a particular individual!? Humans are fascinating indeed.

------
wallflower
> McMahon did not want to put the group under any pressure to join the
> community, but he witnessed the moment they were persuaded. "It was
> unthinkable that they would stay out there because the modern world was so
> seductive. One of the fellows suggested, 'Give them a taste of the sugar and
> they'll be in for sure.'"

Indeed, the taste of sugar had a big impact on the Pintupi Nine and it is this
aspect of their story which now animates them most. "I tasted the sugar, we
didn't know what it was, but it was so sweet. I tasted the sugar and it tasted
so sweet - like the Kulun Kulun flower. My mother tasted it and it was so
sweet. It was good," says Warlimpirrnga.

